# Fake Viking Swords



## AWP (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll stop with the archaeology stories today, but this one is pretty neat. The steel for Viking swords came from modern-day Afghanistan and Iran. And how would like to be the one that found out his wasn't up to standard? :eek:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/dec/27/archaeology-vikings-sword



> It must have been an appalling moment when a Viking realised he had paid two cows for a fake designer sword; a clash of blade on blade in battle would have led to his sword, still sharp enough to slice through bone, shattering like glass.


----------



## Operator (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah so thats why they didn`t take over the world


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 7, 2009)

I wonder if the Vikings had people sitting around arguing over which blade thickness was better or how a seal skin grip as opposed to a cow hide grip could improve your chopping power


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> I wonder if the Vikings had people sitting around arguing over which blade thickness was better or how a seal skin grip as opposed to a cow hide grip could improve your chopping power



LMFAO


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 7, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> .... The steel for Viking swords came from modern-day Afghanistan and Iran. ...



Back in the day when Afghanistan exported something other than cheap pirated DVDs and murdering jihadis.


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> Back in the day when Afghanistan exported something other than cheap pirated DVDs and murdering jihadis.



You forgot about the opium, hashish, and refugees.


----------



## Invictus (Jan 7, 2009)

Folexes of the 11th century.  That must have been quite the disappointment.


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 8, 2009)

Only existing photograph of Viking who bought Afgan sword.


----------



## pardus (Jan 15, 2009)

Very interesting. 
Alot of people don't realise the Vikings were international traders as well as Warriors.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 19, 2009)

The article mentioned swords found in rivers were likly lost by the owners.    Thats not it.    If a warrior was killed in battle his friends would throw his sword into a river or lake so it could follow its owner to the corpse hall.    The hall of the slain, ruled over by Odin, God of war. Where warriors feasted and and basically had a raunchy good time until the end of the world.    Valhalla, viking heaven if you will.
      Question, do you think if sombody dunks my Glock for me when I croak Ill get to go?  Meat, Meade, and wenches.  >:{   Im up for that.


----------



## pardus (Jan 19, 2009)

Only the best of the best who die in battle are selected to go to Valhalla, there are other lesser halls for others and some kind of hell if you are a pussy.

I don' buy the drunk, drop it in the river story either, the sword is A, your personal weapon, B, bloody expensive. If you drop it you go back and find it.


----------

